# Generelle Informationen über Zaskars



## GTFreak (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

oft wird hier nach dem Alter eines Zaskar bzw. näheren Daten gefragt. Offensichtlich kann man auch den Herstellungsort aus der Seriennummer lesen.

- Wäre es nicht mal an der Zeit, einen Thread zum Thema "Zaskar" zu starten, damit man sich die Infos nicht aus dem ganzen Forum zusammensuchen muss? - - Oder ein Admin macht so einen Thread "Stinky".
- Oder wir starten diesen Thread als Grundlage!

Wie denkt ihr darüber?

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (24. August 2004)

Jep, ich kümmere mich morgen mal drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTFreak (24. August 2004)

Und noch was...
Die Abmessungen von Oberrohr, Sattelstützenrohr, etc. ergeben dann welche Rahmengrösse...?
So was sollte auch noch in den Thread.

cu,
GTFreak


----------



## kingmoe (25. August 2004)

GTFreak schrieb:
			
		

> Die Abmessungen von Oberrohr, Sattelstützenrohr, etc. ergeben dann welche Rahmengrösse...?



Kommt später auch noch, legen wir erstmal los:

*Übersicht über die ZASKAR-Modelle*

Ein paar wichtige Infos vorne weg:

Die Daten/Eigenschaften, die ich hier zusammengetragen habe, stammen überwiegend aus GT-Originalkatalogen, teilweise auch aus Testberichten. Man sollte dabei aber nicht vergessen, dass die Kataloge in verschiedenen Ausgaben mit verschiedenen Modellvarianten erschienen sind. Das bedeutet, dass in der Deutschland-Ausgabe eines Jahrgangs durchaus andere Farbvarianten als in der USA-Version erscheinen können etc. Wenn dies so war, habe ich alle Farben aufgelistet. Übrigens sind zumindest die ersten Jahrgänge, die lackiert worden sind, vorher auch ball burnished worden, um die Oberfläche härter zu machen!

Ferner möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass es ab bestimmten Rahmengrößen sowohl unter dem Oberrohr, als auch unter dem Unterrohr Gussets gab. Das ist Jahrgangsunabhängig! Außerdem ist beim genauen Studium der Unterlagen eine uns alle seit Jahren quälende Frage endlich beantwortet worden: Ja, es gibt in einigen Jahrgängen DEFINITIV einen UNTERSCHIED zwischen ZASKAR und ZASKAR LE!!! Einige neuere Jahrgänge unterscheiden sich beim Finish (CNC-Rahmenteile). Ältere Jahrgänge scheinen aber tatsächlich nur in der Ausstattung zu variieren. Das hat uns ja auch mal ein ehemaliger GT-Mitarbeiter bestätigt, dass grundsätzlich geplant war, das LE als Rahmenset und das normale Zaskar als Komplettbike zu verkaufen (mit demselben Rahmen)  Was natürlich niemanden (Importeure, Shops) daran hinderte, auch LE-Modelle als Komplettbike ins Programm aufzunehmen.

DAS entscheidende Merkmal, um ein Zaskar von einem anderen GT-Alu-Hardtail zu unterscheiden, ist bekanntermaßen das hinten flach abschließende Oberrohr, das bei allen anderen Modellen abgerundet verschlossen wurde. Ein ungleicher Zwilling des Zaskars existiert aber doch: 1992 und 1993 gab es das Pantera bzw. Pantera AL aus Alu. Es hat hinten ebenfalls das flache Oberrohr sowie die in diesen Jahren auch beim Zaskar genieteten Zuganschläge. Wichtigster Unterschied: Es ist aus 7005er Alu, musste also nicht wärmebehandelt werden und war schon deshalb billiger. Zu erkennen sind die Panteras daran, dass sie nicht in ball burnished zu haben waren, der einzigen Zaskar-Farbe dieser Jahre (sondern in Alu natur, rot oder blau).

Über fachliche Ergänzungen dieses Threads würde ich mich freuen, damit wir hier möglichst viel Wissen über DAS Kultbike von GT schlechthin zusammentragen können.
 

Bilder der einzelnen Jahrgänge füge ich noch an. Das kann aber bis zum Wochenende dauern. Bitte wartet die Katalog-Scans noch ab, bevor ihr evtl. Eure Bikes oder andere Live-Schüsse anfügt (die aber meiner Meinung nach im Zeigt her-Thread auch besser aufgehoben sind). Dann hätten wir im Zaskar-Thread die offiziellen Bilder direkt oben hinter den Eckdaten. Und wenn ich mal gaaanz viel Zeit habe, hacke ich die wichtigsten Geometriedaten, die sich über die Jahre natürlich verändert haben (Stichwort Federgabeln), in die Tastatur

So, dann wollen wir mal. Der erste Jahrgang, den ich sicher dokumentiert gefunden habe, war 1991

1991:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu
Ausfallenden: nicht auswechselbar
Gusset: unter dem Oberrohr
Farben: Ball burnished

Besonderheiten: Zuganschläge teilweise genietet, noch mit U-Brake


1992:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu
Ausfallenden: nicht auswechselbar
Gusset: unter dem Oberrohr
Farben: Ball burnished

Besonderheiten: Zuganschläge teilweise genietet, noch mit U-Brake


1993:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 2 Schrauben senkrecht übereinander
Gusset: unter dem Oberrohr
Farben: Ball burnished

Besonderheiten: Zuganschläge teilweise genietet, ab sofort mit Canti-Sockeln


1994:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 2 Schrauben senkrecht übereinander
Gusset: unter dem Oberrohr
Farben: Ball burnished (LE), tükis anodisiert (Zaskar)


1995:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 2 Schrauben senkrecht übereinander
Gusset: unter dem Oberrohr
Farben: Ball burnished, türkis anodisiert, purple fade


1996:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, nur noch 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: Ball burnished, türkis anodisiert, purple fade


1997:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: Ball burnished, frost blau oder frost rot eloxiert

Besonderheiten:  LE mit CNC gefräster Sattelklemme


1998:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: Ball burnished, frost blau eloxiert (auch acid blue genannt)

Besonderheiten: Steuerrohr und Sattelklemme CNC gefräst, beim LE auch Tretlagergehäuse, Ausfallenden und Bremsbrücke CNC gefräst


1999:
Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Easton Alu, konifiziert
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: Alu poliert, dunkelorange und Team-Design in weiß-blau für´s LE Team

Besonderheiten: Steuerrohr und Sattelklemme CNC gefräst, beim LE auch Tretlagergehäuse, Ausfallenden und Bremsbrücke CNC gefräst


2000:
Rohrsatz: 7005er Alu, konifiziert (Zaskar) und aus 6061-T6 Easton Alu (custom butted) (LE). Im USA-Katalog zusätzlich abgebildet: Zaskar X in schwarzer Lackierung, sonst wie LE!
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: Zaskar blauschwarz/mango, billet / LE in Teamlackierung (blau/gelb) / X in schwarz

Besonderheiten: Steuerrohr und Sattelklemme CNC gefräst, beim LE und X auch Tretlagergehäuse, Ausfallenden und Bremsbrücke CNC gefräst. Das LE hat Titan-Bremssockel. Alle Zaskars ab sofort mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme!


2001:
Rohrsatz: Custom Easton Taperwall für beide Modelle (Team und Race)
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: LE in Teamlackierung (blau/gelb), Race in rot/schwarz

Besonderheiten: Ab sofort alle Zaskars mit integriertem Steuersatz!


2002:
Rohrsatz: 1. Custom Easton Taperwall, 2. custom butted 6061 Kinesis superlite
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: Lotto Red (Look wie 2001 das rot/schwarz) und Team blue

Besonderheiten: Es gibt nur zwei Race-Modelle, aber mit verschiedenen Rohrsätzen (s.o.)! Das Kinesis-Superlite-Bike ist wesentlich höherwertig ausgestattet.


2003:
Rohrsatz: Kinesis superlite custom
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: V-Blue fürs Zaskar Pro und Billet (silber) fürs Zaskar Expert

Besonderheiten: Die beiden Modelle unterscheiden sich nur in der Ausstattung


2004:
Rohrsatz: Alle Modelle (Team, Pro, Expert): Kinesis superlite custom
Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
Farben: blau/grau (Team), schwarz/blau (Pro), weiß/rot (Expert)

Besonderheiten: Die Modelle unterscheiden sich nur in der Ausstattung


----------



## zaskar76 (25. August 2004)

96 in purple?
ich kenne 96 nur frostblau, rot, bb und das gelbe sondermodell?

das 97er le hat auch schon das gefräste steuerrohr und die ausfallenden zusätzlich zur sattelstützenaufnahme...


----------



## GTFreak (25. August 2004)

Hut ab, mein Respekt!

Das sollte wohl stinky werden!!!

GTFreak


----------



## oldman (25. August 2004)

wow, alle Achtung! 
oldman




off topic - was ist da in Berlin abgegangen? Extrem Camelbackpeeing.... scheint ich hab' was verpasst...


----------



## cleiende (26. August 2004)

@ kingmoe

1993:

Zaskar LE gab es auch in violett eloxiert, siehe 
http://www.leiendecker.net/pages/Equipm/Equip_index.htm
Ist Realität, hatte es erst heute unter dem Gesaess.

@ all

Und bitte keine Diskussion ob Bj 10/93 auch Serie 1993 oder schon Serie 1994 ist .


----------



## kingmoe (26. August 2004)

cleiende schrieb:
			
		

> @ kingmoe
> 
> 1993:
> 
> ...



Geil, genau diese Infos sind wichtig.   

Weißt du, ob das Bike genietete Zuganschläge hatte? Dann können wir es genau dem richtigen Modell-Jahrgang zuordnen.


----------



## cleiende (26. August 2004)

Zaskar LE 1993 10/93:
Zuganschlaege geschweisst, bis auf die Führung für das hintere Bremskabel innerhalb des kleinen Dreiecks, die ist unters Oberrohr genietet.


----------



## zaskar76 (26. August 2004)

hier mal das sehr seltene gelbe von 96 was auch sehr selten ist( und ich auch gerne zu seinen farbigen brüdern bei mir stellen würde  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTFreak (26. August 2004)

Vielleicht gibt es noch als Sahnehäubchen eine kurze Einführung in das Lesen von Seriennummern:

Z.B. meines hat die Nummer 01970438 - 18 und ist eben ein 18"-Rahmen. Aber kann man sonst noch was daraus erkennen?


----------



## oldman (26. August 2004)

wenn ich nicht irre, ist das ein Rahmen aus Januar 1997 -> das besagen die ersten 4 Stellen. Wie gesagt, das ist mein derzeitiger Informationsstand.
oldman


----------



## rasaldul (27. August 2004)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 1996:
> Rohrsatz: 6061-T6 heat treated Alu, konifiziert
> Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, nur noch 1 Schraube
> ...


zaskar le gab es 1996 auch in schwarz eloxiert - rahmennummer beginnt mit 0996 (rest hab ich nicht im kopf), grösse 16"


----------



## zaskar76 (27. August 2004)

KÖNNTEN WIR UNS BITTE DARAUF EINIGEN HIER NUR RAHMEN IM ORIGINALZUSTAND ABZUDRUCKEN( also bitte rahmen bei denen ihr wisst das sie die original farbe von gt haben und wenn mit stickern auch nur originale). währe für diesen fred wohl am sinnvollsten nach meiner meinung oder? wenn man sich nicht sicher ist kann man sich ja im forum erst vergewissern...


----------



## rasaldul (27. August 2004)

zaskar76 schrieb:
			
		

> KÖNNTEN WIR UNS BITTE DARAUF EINIGEN HIER NUR RAHMEN IM ORIGINALZUSTAND ABZUDRUCKEN( also bitte rahmen bei denen ihr wisst das sie die original farbe von gt haben und wenn mit stickern auch nur originale). währe für diesen fred wohl am sinnvollsten nach meiner meinung oder? wenn man sich nicht sicher ist kann man sich ja im forum erst vergewissern...


also meiner wurde zu 100% so von GT ausgeliefert falls es zweifel an der echtheit geben sollte. rechnung müsste irgendwo noch vorhanden sein, alle aufkleber wie "handmade in the usa" und der des 6061er alu´s auch da wo sie hingehören und genauso wie bei allen anderen 96er modellen.........definitiv kein repaint o.ä.


----------



## zaskar76 (27. August 2004)

ich weiss rasadul  
es war ja auch nur meine meinung für die zukunft für den thread - oder sehe ich das so falsch? ich denke hier sollten nur abgeklärte fakten rein oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (27. August 2004)

Bei Gt wurde in den späten Neunzigern vieles Umhergewürfelt mit Farben...

Ich habe auch schon weiße, rote und orange(dieses alte Manitouorange) Zaskars aus Kartons gezogen, die definitiv so ausgeliefert wurden und nicht nachträglich lackiert wurden.

Schwarz elxierte Zaskars LE gab es auch schon (jetzt müsste ich lügen 93 oder 94), so eines fährt definitiv im Originalzustand ein guter Freund von mir.

Also was die Farben angeht, wird es wohl keine eindeutige Eingrenzung geben.

JEDOCH

... bin ich mir nicht sicher, in wiefern Sport Import Ende der 90-er seine Finger in der Farbauswahl hatte ... !


----------



## thrillseeker (28. August 2004)

Hallo, GT-Gemeinde!

Der gerade Abschluß des Oberrohres findet sich bei noch mehr Alu-Modellen, z.B. beim 1995er Backwoods (auf dem Bild im 95er Katalog gut zu erkennen). Der aus 7005er Alu gefertigte Backwoods-Rahmen ist im Katalog nur durch die Farbe (Candy Red und Midnight Blue) vom Zaskar (ball burnished, Ink Blue) zu unterscheiden.
Das 1995er Ricochet (7005er Alu, Farbe Purple) hat ebenfalls ein gerades Abschlußblech. Hier sind die Verstärkungen unter dem Oberrohr allerdings anders geformt als beim Zaskar und beim Backwoods.


----------



## zorro3242 (2. November 2005)

Da ich mir eine neues Hardtail aufbauen möchte kurze Frage:

Sind die aktuellen Zaskars noch mit den seinerzeitigen in Qualität und Fahrverhalten/Geometrie vergleichbar ?
Hatte mal ein GT-LTS 96, das zwar Probleme mit der Schwingenlagerung hatte, aber ansonsten eine Top Bike mit einer sehr guten Geometrie war.


----------



## GT-Man (2. November 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> 2004:
> Rohrsatz: Alle Modelle (Team, Pro, Expert): Kinesis superlite custom
> Ausfallenden: auswechselbar, 1 Schraube
> Gusset: unter dem Unterrohr
> Farben: blau/grau (Team), schwarz/blau (Pro), weiß/rot (Expert)



Die Lackierung des 2004er Zaskar Teams war doch blau/schwarz und die des 2005er blau/grau - oder was habe ich mir jetzt für ein Zaskar Team gekauft?  
Das Interessante am 2005er Katalog ist, dass das Zaskar Team als Komplettbike den blau/grauen Rahmen hat und als Teamrahmen in blau/schwarz (2004er?) angeboten wird - mal wieder absolute Marketing-Komfusion  .


----------



## kingmoe (2. November 2005)

Naja, die Infos stammen ja zu 90% aus Katalogen, und die waren noch nie absolut deckungsgleich mit den tatsächlich erhältlichen Teilen/Bikes - gerade bei den Farben (siehe auch Lebarons Anmerkung).


----------



## salzbrezel (2. November 2005)

> DAS entscheidende Merkmal, um ein Zaskar von einem anderen GT-Alu-Hardtail zu unterscheiden, ist bekanntermaßen das hinten flach abschließende Oberrohr, das bei allen anderen Modellen abgerundet verschlossen wurde.



Also, bei meinem Zaskar ist das Oberrohr hinten nicht gerade. Ich fahre ein Race aus 00 oder 01, bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Sicher bin ich mir jedoch, dass es ein Zaskar ist, ist genau so lackiert aus dem Karton gekommen. Daich gerade kein Bild meines Zaskars habe, füge ich mal ein Bild ein, dass ich mir vom User Reyk geklaut habe. der Rahmen ist exakt meiner, man erkennt hier gut das abgerundete Oberrohr.


----------



## HAI-BIKER (2. November 2005)

GT-Man schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lackierung des 2004er Zaskar Teams war doch blau/schwarz und die des 2005er blau/grau - oder was habe ich mir jetzt für ein Zaskar Team gekauft?
> Das Interessante am 2005er Katalog ist, dass das Zaskar Team als Komplettbike den blau/grauen Rahmen hat und als Teamrahmen in blau/schwarz (2004er?) angeboten wird - mal wieder absolute Marketing-Komfusion  .


Hi!
Kann Dich beruhigen, das 2005er is' blau grau, und das 2004er is' blau schwarz. Meine Frau und ich haben diese Zaskars auf jeden Fall so Zuhause stehen.  
Gruß
TOM


----------



## kingmoe (3. November 2005)

salzbrezel schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bei meinem Zaskar ist das Oberrohr hinten nicht gerade. Ich fahre ein Race aus 00 oder 01, bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Sicher bin ich mir jedoch, dass es ein Zaskar ist, ist genau so lackiert aus dem Karton gekommen. Daich gerade kein Bild meines Zaskars habe, füge ich mal ein Bild ein, dass ich mir vom User Reyk geklaut habe. der Rahmen ist exakt meiner, man erkennt hier gut das abgerundete Oberrohr.



Ja, da sist nichts neues - aber sooo selten, dass das "platte" Oberrohr tatsächlich immer noch das beste Merkmal ist, um ein Zaskar zu erkennen. Und das Pantera der frühen 90er.


----------



## zaskarle95 (1. Dezember 2005)

also, kann noch was hinzu fügen. bin zwar neu hier aber trotzdem stolzer besitzer 2er 95er zaskar le!
also der preis der le rahmen lag 95 bei 1500dm.
und wenn ich das recht in der auflistung endziffern konnte, dann fehlt da ne farbe in eurer tabelle!
weil ich hab nen original bb und nen inka blauen, so hieß das glaube ich damals, ist so ein blau eloxiert, schimmert auch manchmal nen bißchen dunkel lila. ist aber original lack mit den original blauen aufklebern mit den gelben rändern! die wie übergemalt aussehen.
habe auch noch irgendwo nen ori. katalog von damals rum fliegen.
und das bb als komplettrad mit judy sl und xtr komplett hat wenn ich überlege so um die 3600dm gekostet. und in 92 gabs den auch in schwarz, hatte auch noch u-brake sockel. weil hatte der chef von unserem bike shop damals.
(kann mich auch noch errinern das da damals nen alter answer/manitou rahmen hing, wo der hinter bau wie ne federgabel war!)
und ja, zumindest damals war die gerade rück platte vom oberrohr das zeichen jeden echten zaskars! weil kamen öfters leute an die meinten sich andere kleber drauf zu machen und dann ein zaskar fahren zu wollen...
aber was ich noch suche wäre nen gt rts


----------



## joines (1. Dezember 2005)

> und nen inka blauen, so hieß das glaube ich damals, ist so ein blau eloxiert, schimmert auch manchmal nen bißchen dunkel lila. ist aber original lack mit den original blauen aufklebern mit den gelben rändern! die wie übergemalt aussehen.



könnte mich irren, aber hieß die eloxalfarbe nicht "frostblau" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2005)

joines schrieb:
			
		

> könnte mich irren, aber hieß die eloxalfarbe nicht "frostblau" ?


Das war heller, zaskarle95 meint das hier (s.u.).
Es heißt aber "Ink blue" und hat nichts mit den Incas zu tun


----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2005)

Vielen von uns lässt es ja keine Ruhe, dass immer wieder (angebliche) Zaskars auftauchen, die einen gewölbten Abschluss des ORs haben und andere Modelle, die dort die Zaskar-typische Platte haben. Ich habe mir nochmal die Originalkataloge angeschaut, auf Scans sieht man ja oft kaum was. Hinten "platt" sind offensichtlich:

1992: Pantera
1993: Pantera
1994: Avalanche
1995: Backwoods und Ricochet 
1996: Backwoods

1997: Schwer zu erkennen, sieht aber beim Avalanche (nicht beim LE!), beimTerramoto und beim Backwoods flach aus

1998: Schwer zu erkennen, aber das Avalanche fs (nicht das LE!) hat einen flachen Abschluss, der am LE ist deutlich gewölbter (wie 1997)

1999: Beschi$$ene Katalogqualität (Poster...), keine Aussage möglich
Ab 2000: Eh egal, alles neuer Kram   

Nachtrag zu den Zaskar-Farben 1997: Es gab auch "Frost Grau" für das LE-Rahmenkit.

Wie immer der Lotto-Fee-Spruch: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr, es sind Katalog-Infos, die ja nicht immer 100% die wirklich erhältlichen Bikes/Rahmen enthalten!

Ach ja, ein Zaskar mit gewölbtem Ende, dass ich auf jeden Fall mal gesheen habe, hatte diese Lackierung (s.u.):


----------



## zaskarle95 (2. Dezember 2005)

oder inka blau, auf jeden fall so in der art und die farbe aufen bild ist richtig. mal wirkt er blau mal lila. ist echt nett und von der art sieht es fast wie eloxiert aus!!!


----------



## Catman (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

fahre selber ein Zaskar LE das Mitte der 90er (94-96) in Lüneburg gekauft wurde.(Manitou 5, XTR kompl. Bremse HS 22)
Es hat eine gewölbte Abschlusskappe.


----------



## zaskar76 (11. Februar 2006)

also eine deiner 3 angaben is definitiv falsch, ein foto könnte helfen zu sagen welche...


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr...

nochmals mein Zaskar mit rundem Oberrohr. Da es ein 2000er ist, ist es wohl nix besonderes aber ich wills euch nicht vorenthalten.
















Putzen wollt ich's allerdings nicht für das Foto  

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## Deleted61137 (17. April 2006)

Wer kennt sich hier mit den rahmennummern von GT vorallem vom Zaskar aus?

meine nr. lautet    01964897

die ersten vier sind mir von der bedeutung her bekannt (januar1996) aber wofür stehen die letzten 4 zahlen ?


----------



## kingmoe (18. April 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kennt sich hier mit den rahmennummern von GT vorallem vom Zaskar aus?
> 
> meine nr. lautet    01964897
> 
> die ersten vier sind mir von der bedeutung her bekannt (januar1996) aber wofür stehen die letzten 4 zahlen ?



Da die Rahmengröße immer separat eingeschlagen war, würde ich es - ohne Gewähr! - für die Laufende Produktionsnummer halten. Dann wäre es also Rahmen Nr. 4897 aus Januar 96.
Was anderes würde kaum Sinn ergeben bzw. sich uns sicher nicht erschließen, z.B. Standort-Kennung der Fertigung oder so was.


----------



## andy1 (26. August 2006)

zu voreilig gepostet...
der nächste bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoBumser (29. September 2006)

ab 93 kann man also Problemlos V-Brackes verbauen ?


----------



## FK65 (30. September 2006)

@PoBumser (etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig der Nickname )

V-Brakes kann man an die Canti-Aufnahmen dranschrauben, ja.
Aber an ein klassisch aufgebautes Rad gehören die nicht dran...  

Ich habe aber auch ein Karakoram mit neuer Deore-Gruppe aufgebaut - und fahren und bremsen tut`s natürlich super.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## PoBumser (30. September 2006)

FK65 schrieb:


> @PoBumser (etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig der Nickname )



Dafür vergist man ihn nicht  

Ich denke mal das Ältere Modelle in 1" gebaut wurden. Gab es einen "Modellwechsel" zu 1 1/4" ; 1 1/8" den man festsetzen kann ?


----------



## kingmoe (30. September 2006)

PoBumser schrieb:


> Dafür vergist man ihn nicht
> 
> Ich denke mal das Ältere Modelle in 1" gebaut wurden. Gab es einen "Modellwechsel" zu 1 1/4" ; 1 1/8" den man festsetzen kann ?



Nein, das Zaskar hatte IMMER 1 1/8" Steuerrohre.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (20. Dezember 2006)

@ Kingmoe

 Ernenne Dich zum offiziellen "Zaskar-Flüsterer"  

Respect!  

@ all

Leider konnte ich nirgends herausfinden (SuFu, alte Kataloge), ob das 6061er Aluminium von Easton stammt(e). Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Dezember 2006)

Find diesen Fred ja echt porno! Kann man noch ne Menge dazulernen - obwohls teilweise schon etwas verwirrrend ist...
Aber: Ebenfalls Respekt moe, hast schon nicht umsonst das "king" davor...  
Ach ja: Ich hab übrigens n '95 Backwoods mit rundem Abschluss....  

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

dem tofu sei gesagt... (das ich mal  mit tofu rede hätt ich mir nicht träumen lassen... ) auch so was ist hilfreich denn ich hatte gerade nen 95er katalog in den händen und da hat das backwoods definitiv ein geraden abschluss... folglich kann man den katalog diesbezüglich tatsächlich in die tonne treten und die aussage die ich mal gehört habe gt habe auch modelle speziell für den katalog gebaut trifft folglich zu... 

effendi sei geflüstert das alu kam von alcoa... nix easton....

http://www.alcoa.com/gcfp/en/product.asp?cat_id=969&prod_id=1712


----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Dezember 2006)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ach ja: Ich hab übrigens n '95 Backwoods mit rundem Abschluss....



Skandal!  



Kint schrieb:


> dem tofu sei gesagt... (das ich mal  mit tofu rede hätt ich mir nicht träumen lassen... ) auch so was ist hilfreich denn ich hatte gerade nen 95er katalog in den händen und da hat das backwoods definitiv ein geraden abschluss... folglich kann man den katalog diesbezüglich tatsächlich in die tonne treten und die aussage die ich mal gehört habe gt habe auch modelle speziell für den katalog gebaut trifft folglich zu...
> 
> effendi sei geflüstert das alu kam von alcoa... nix easton....
> 
> http://www.alcoa.com/gcfp/en/product.asp?cat_id=969&prod_id=1712



Danke Bruder  

(Wobei ich irgendwo auch was von Easton gelesen habe, wodurch nicht gesagt ist, daß es auch stimmt;-)



> Alcoa Alloy 6061, a cold finished aluminum wrought product, is offered for use in applications requiring excellent corrosion resistance and anodizing response, good workability, excellent joining characteristics, good acceptance of applied coatings, and adequate machinability.  Some applications include impact stock for low pressure ammunition and aerospace connectors.
> 
> General Characteristics of Alcoa Alloy 6061
> 
> ...



* Zaskar frames


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2006)

nee, oder ? alcoa hat auch das alu für gt hergestellt ???
hatte mal beruflich mit alcoa zu tun, aber da haben die alu-leuchtenmasten geliefert 
ein glück haben die die rahmen nicht geschweisst, denn sonst hätten die wohl nie so lange gehalten...


----------



## Kint (22. Dezember 2006)

easton ist neu also um die 2000er rum.... die laten waren alcoa... steht im 95er england katalog


----------



## eddy 1 (23. Dezember 2006)

also habe ein 96er zaskar in schwarz gepulvert (hat sport import damals so gemacht) war so eine sonderauflage weil die schwarz eloxierten nicht mehr lieferbar wahren ink blue ist eloxiert


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Januar 2007)

mein gt wissen scheint wohl doch nicht ganz ausgeprägt zu sein, deshalb folgende frage.
die farbe ist die orginal?  



http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-USA-R...6QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kingmoe (20. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> mein gt wissen scheint wohl doch nicht ganz ausgeprägt zu sein, deshalb folgende frage.
> die farbe ist die orginal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Zaskar-USA-R...6QQihZ018QQcategoryZ98083QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Ich tippe mal auf Spraydose. 
Der Lack sieht nicht so dolle aus, das ist niemals Original. Und schau mal, wo die Decals kleben, viel zu niedrig. Typischer Fehler, wenn man Decals am nackten Rahmen ohne Kurbel - dann mittig - anbringt


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Januar 2007)

Tja, das mit dem Katalogen ist woll so ne Sache!
Mein 97`Avalanche hat nen runden Abschluß, allerdings ist die Lakierung nicht mehr original.


----------



## muttipullover (25. Januar 2007)

schaut doch mal bei http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/, da kann man schön stöbern.
hat jemand eine ahnung wie groß das umwerfermaß am 92er zaskar-rahmen ist.
danke Steffen.


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Januar 2007)

31,8 mm dp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (26. Januar 2007)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Tja, das mit dem Katalogen ist woll so ne Sache!
> Mein 97`Avalanche hat nen runden Abschluß, allerdings ist die Lakierung nicht mehr original.



Das war beim Avalanche (Alu) nie anders


----------



## GT-Man (22. Februar 2007)

Hier die Änderung der Modellbezeichnungen von 2000 auf 2001: aus Zaskar LE wurde Zaskar Team, aus Zaskar wurde Zaskar Race.


----------



## UKW (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo GT-Man,
hast Du auch noch die Geometriedaten der Zaskars???
Wenn mir nur mal einer sagen könnte, was L und XL bei den verschiedenen Baujahren bedeuten bezogen auf Rahmenhöhe und Oberrohrlänge... All meine Suchen habe mich nioch nicht wirklich weitergebracht.


----------



## GT-Man (22. Februar 2007)

Ich hoffe, die angehängten Daten helfen Dir weiter:


----------



## UKW (22. Februar 2007)

Danke!
Das sind die Daten von 2001, nicht wahr? Den Katalog habe ich auch. Aber da gibt es eben für mich mehrere Fragen:

Was bedeuten L und XL in Zentimetern?

Wie kommt es, daß das 2005er Zaskar Team in L 20 Zoll und 595mm Oberrohrlänge hat und das XL 21,5 Zoll und 615mm Oberrohr (also beide Modelle kleiner sind als die 2001er)?

Wie kommt es, daß mir einige Leute schon mitgeteilt haben, daß sie mit 1,90 Meter oder mehr Körpergröße 19 Zoll-Rahmen (48cm) beim Zaskar fahren? Ist 19 Zoll früher Rahmenhöhe L gewesen?

Ich blicke einfach nicht durch!!!


----------



## Kint (3. Mai 2007)

darüberhinaus scheint es so zu sein, dass ein 1995er Zaskar rahmen eine andere form der / des oberen gussets hatte. wie bereits angemerkt, scheint das einzige merkmal zwischen 91er pantera und 91er zaskar das "eckige" gusset zu sein, beim 95er müsste es eigentlich auch eckig sein, die form ist jedoch an der verbindung OR / Gusset gerne mal rund, oval, bzw nicht so kantig wie bei den zassis der anderen jahrgänge. zur verdeutlichung ein paar bilder... 

das erste Bild zeigt ein 91er eckiges gusset wie wirs alle kennen, die folgenden das 95er runde gusset.


----------



## muttipullover (17. Juni 2007)

was wiegt denn so ein zaskar-rahmen im allgemeinen, ein 98er im speziellen.
wie ist das sattelstützenmaß?
gruß Steffen


----------



## versus (18. Juni 2007)

muttipullover schrieb:


> was wiegt denn so ein zaskar-rahmen im allgemeinen, ein 98er im speziellen.
> wie ist das sattelstützenmaß?
> gruß Steffen



mein 98er wiegt etwa 1880 gramm und hat ein 27,2mm sitzrohr!
kanst du doch aber bald selbst nachmessen /-wiegen, oder ?  
super preis


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2008)

So, ich musste das Ding jetz mal aus der Versenkung holen!
Beim durchscrollen ist mir etwas an meinem Zaskar aufgefallen, was mich irritiert. 
Es ist ein 2001er Zaskar Race in Rot/Schwarz. Nur ist bei mir die Kabelführung am Oberrohr auf der Oberseite. Aber alle rot-schwarzen Race Modelle, die ich bisher gesehen habe, hatten das auf der Unterseite. Nur das Team in blau/gelb hat die FÜhrung auf der Oberseite.

Ich bin verwirrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. März 2008)

Raule83 schrieb:


> So, ich musste das Ding jetz mal aus der Versenkung holen!
> Beim durchscrollen ist mir etwas an meinem Zaskar aufgefallen, was mich irritiert.
> Es ist ein 2001er Zaskar Race in Rot/Schwarz. Nur ist bei mir die Kabelführung am Oberrohr auf der Oberseite. Aber alle rot-schwarzen Race Modelle, die ich bisher gesehen habe, hatten das auf der Unterseite. Nur das Team in blau/gelb hat die FÜhrung auf der Oberseite.
> 
> Ich bin verwirrt...



Also ich habe einen Zaskar Race Rahmen in rot/schwarz verkauft der die Zugführung auf dem Oberrohr hatte und eine Stracke endkappe am Oberrohr. Ich kenne den Rot/schwarzen Rahmen nur in der Ausführung. Der gelb/blaue hat die Führung unter dem Oberrohr und eine gebogene Endkappe am Obberrohr.

GT Zaskar Race (Made in USA)




GT Zaskar Race (Made in Taiwan)


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2008)

ahhh...also daran liegt es, Herkunftsland *schluchts*


----------



## GT-Hinterland (31. März 2008)

Das kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen, aber bei meinen beiden Rahmen ist das so!


----------



## Raule83 (31. März 2008)

Meiner sieht auch so aus, Kappe hinten gerade, Zug verläuft oben. Hab mir den 2001er Katalog angeschaut (Dtl.), da war es, wie oben beschrieben, also Team oben, Race unten.
Mal schauen, was die anderen so sagen...


----------



## rts 81 (31. August 2008)

hallo ich habe noch einen gt rts 1 rahmen rumligen aber ohne dämpfer


----------



## kingmoe (31. August 2008)

rts 81 schrieb:


> hallo ich habe noch einen gt rts 1 rahmen rumligen aber ohne dämpfer



Das freut uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastelbirne (27. Juni 2011)

Hier war ja schon ne Weile nix mehr los, allerdings ist der Thread noch immer DIE Referenz in Sachen Zassis! Drum sollte hier noch was korrigiert werden, was nicht stimmt:





> Zu erkennen sind die Panteras daran, dass sie nicht in âball burnishedâ zu haben waren, der einzigen Zaskar-Farbe dieser Jahre (sondern in Alu natur, rot oder blau).


Es wurden hier ja schon erwÃ¤hnt, dass einige Zaskars von '93 bunt waren. Im 2. 93er Katalog von MTB-Kataloge.de ist auf Seite 13 das Komplettrad abgebildet, daneben ausschnittsweide 3 Zaskar LE Rahmen in blau, schwarz und tÃ¼rkis. Sollte es also damals so gegeben haben, und gabs auch! Ich kam drauf, weil ich selbst gerade ein blaues Zaskar LE von '93 bekommen habe. Hab dann in diesen Thread geschaut und war etwas verwirrt


----------



## placeb (27. Juni 2011)

Ein paar Bilder wären toll, Bastelbirne!


----------



## Kint (28. Juni 2011)

placeb schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder währen toll, Bastelbirne!



wären ohne "h" bitte, ist so ein bisschen wie bei nämlich und dämlich. 

Den Katalog findest Du im retrobike Archiv. 
Es wäre schön wenn man da etwas drauf ausweichen könnte (statt immer auf mtb-kataloge zu verlinken) da dieses Forum im Gegensatz zu der Katalogseite nicht vollständig privat aus eigener Tasche sondern von Werbung finanziert wird. 
Schlussendlich ist das komplette "kataloge" archiv dort eingpflegt. 
Also link:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php

Direktlink zum genannten Katalog :
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/gallery2.php?g2_itemId=10517

Die entsprechenden Rahmenfarben waren purple, turquoise, und schwarz. In absteigernder Verbreitung sortiert würde ich mal sagen. 

Und ganz am Rande - bissle unfair das jetzt nachzuschieben - damals als der Faden eröffnet wurde waren der Grossteil dieser Kataloge noch nicht der breiten Masse zugänglich, die Infos wurden durch Marktbeobachtungen und Recherche gesammelt. 

...und: wir sollen diesen Faden frei von offtopic halten - damits übersichtlich bleibt. Also am besten bitte nur posten wenn man was zum Thema beizutragen hat. Danke.


----------



## placeb (28. Juni 2011)

Ok, gelobe Besserung

Und vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Links!


----------



## kingmoe (1. Juli 2011)

Moin Bastelbirne.
Danke für die Ergänzung der Farb-Optionen. 

Aber falsch war das Zitierte vorher auch nicht. Die Unterscheidung zwischen Zaskar und Pantera gilt immer noch: Zaskars waren 1993 alle BB, auch die farbig eloxierten wurden vorher ball burnished. Panteras bekamen diese Behandlung nicht, waren Alu "natur" oder eben lackiert.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. Juli 2011)

thrillseeker schrieb:


> Hallo, GT-Gemeinde!
> 
> Der gerade Abschluß des Oberrohres findet sich bei noch mehr Alu-Modellen, z.B. beim 1995er Backwoods (auf dem Bild im 95er Katalog gut zu erkennen). Der aus 7005er Alu gefertigte Backwoods-Rahmen ist im Katalog nur durch die Farbe (Candy Red und Midnight Blue) vom Zaskar (ball burnished, Ink Blue) zu unterscheiden.
> Das 1995er Ricochet (7005er Alu, Farbe Purple) hat ebenfalls ein gerades Abschlußblech. Hier sind die Verstärkungen unter dem Oberrohr allerdings anders geformt als beim Zaskar und beim Backwoods.



Those pictures taken for the 1995 catalog are all pictures of sample bikes most of which were built by hand in  Southern California.  Their Purpose was to provide a canvas for new spec for a catalog picture only.  I sat in the international distributor meetings from 92-95 when these samples were first shown.  The  Backwoods was never produced "in production" with a flat top tube in end cap.   Keep in mind back then Shimano would introduce their new spec to OEM Manufacturers in January and companies would begin penciling in their specs.  After the Taipei show in March most companies would finalize their spec as soon as possible and build samples with whatever was available.  Catalog pictures were always taken from the "sample bikes".  Sometimes that meant removing decals from a previous years model and putting a different model decal on the frame.  I'm guessing the flat cap Pantera in turquoise blue in the 95 catalog picture was actually a 93-74 Zaskar ano frame with Pantera decals.  Just as the 95 Backwoods catalog picture with a flat cap was likely a purple Zaskar frame.
Putting together these sample bikes in a couple short weeks meant very long days for the entire GT product team.


----------



## Tipo Allegro (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

könnte das ein Zaskar sein?
Wenn es eins ist dann verkaufe ich es vlt. nicht.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120828152952?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. Dezember 2011)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Vielen von uns lässt es ja keine Ruhe, dass immer wieder (angebliche) Zaskars auftauchen, die einen gewölbten Abschluss des ORs haben und andere Modelle, die dort die Zaskar-typische Platte haben. Ich habe mir nochmal die Originalkataloge angeschaut, auf Scans sieht man ja oft kaum was. Hinten "platt" sind offensichtlich:
> 
> 1992: Pantera
> 1993: Pantera
> ...



Many of the sampe bike that were pictured in catalogs were hand made and painted at GT in California and that is why lower end pictured aluminum bikes in the catalog may have flat top tube end caps.  92 Pantera and a few hold over frames used for the 93 Pantera should be the only exceptions to the flat top tube end cap only being on the Zaskar.  

Also that Lotto colored Zaskar has a decal that says "Built in the USA" hence Taiwan frame that was assembled in the USA not frame "Made in the USA"


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. Dezember 2011)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Vielen von uns lässt es ja keine Ruhe, dass immer wieder (angebliche) Zaskars auftauchen, die einen gewölbten Abschluss des ORs haben und andere Modelle, die dort die Zaskar-typische Platte haben. Ich habe mir nochmal die Originalkataloge angeschaut, auf Scans sieht man ja oft kaum was. Hinten "platt" sind offensichtlich:
> 
> 1992: Pantera
> 1993: Pantera
> ...





Tipo Allegro schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnte das ein Zaskar sein?
> Wenn es eins ist dann verkaufe ich es vlt. nicht.
> ...



That "IS NOT" a Zaskar.


----------



## NatFlanders (27. Mai 2012)

ich mach mal up, wegen Kingmoes Zusammenstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
könnt ihr mal einen Blick auf mein "Zaskar" werfen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10148505&postcount=2644
Danke und viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Deleted 30552 (17. Dezember 2012)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnt ihr mal einen Blick auf mein "Zaskar" werfen.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10148505&postcount=2644
> Danke und viele Grüße,
> Jens



kein Orginallack

H3 > 1993

ein Zaskar ist es nicht

ich denke GT Avalanche AL aus 1993

oder GT Terramoto aus 1993

bin mir aber nicht 100 Prozent sicher

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=169004

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/332302


----------



## Kruko (17. Dezember 2012)

Sehe ich auch so. Definitiv kein Zaskar, sondern Taiwan-Produktion


----------



## eXtra (23. Dezember 2012)

ich denke es ist ein 93er Avalance.. Die Farbe ist nicht die originale, aber der Rahmen ist einer. Mein Zaskar hat ein anderes Gusset und Endkappe . 
eXtra


----------



## Kruko (23. Dezember 2012)

eXtra schrieb:


> ich denke es ist ein 93er Avalance.. Die Farbe ist nicht die originale, aber der Rahmen ist einer. Mein Zaskar hat ein anderes Gusset und Endkappe .
> eXtra



Terramoto und Avalanche hatten identische Rahmen. Ist also alles nur Vermutung. Der Typ will eh nur gewinnbringend mit dem Namen Zaskar verkaufen (siehe auch Auktionswarnung-Thread)


----------



## lfn77 (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen...ich habe da mal eine Frage zur passenden Einbauhöhe einer Starrgabel für ein 93 Zaskar.Die Gabel von meinem Zaskar hat eine 
Gabel mit einer Einbauhöhe von 395mm,der Rahmen kommt mir damit aber vorne etwas "hochbeinig" vor.Die Tretlagerhöhe beträgt damit aber 295mm,also im Rahmen oder?!?Ach die Rahmenhöhe ist 16"...wäre toll wenn mir einer helfen kann.Danke


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Januar 2013)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> hier mal das sehr seltene gelbe von 96 was auch sehr selten ist( und ich auch gerne zu seinen farbigen brüdern bei mir stellen würde  )...




Even if that frame was built in 96, the color is not original from GT. The decals are from 96 but those can be bought any day on ebay.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Januar 2013)

thrillseeker schrieb:


> Hallo, GT-Gemeinde!
> 
> Der gerade Abschluß des Oberrohres findet sich bei noch mehr Alu-Modellen, z.B. beim 1995er Backwoods (auf dem Bild im 95er Katalog gut zu erkennen). Der aus 7005er Alu gefertigte Backwoods-Rahmen ist im Katalog nur durch die Farbe (Candy Red und Midnight Blue) vom Zaskar (ball burnished, Ink Blue) zu unterscheiden.
> Das 1995er Ricochet (7005er Alu, Farbe Purple) hat ebenfalls ein gerades Abschlußblech. Hier sind die Verstärkungen unter dem Oberrohr allerdings anders geformt als beim Zaskar und beim Backwoods.



You sir are wrong.  These "catalog bikes" are hand samples.  Most were produced at GT, decaled and built up by members of the GT product developement staff at GT.  They were presented to GT's international distributors as "representative samples" for the next model, year and then photographed for the catalogs.  So many of the aluminum frames were actually made in California and decaled as a Backwoods or a Ricochet.  It was cheaper to do this than air freight in sample bikes from Taiwan.  I was there a number of those early years and attended those international distributor meetings.  Saw many of the bikes you mentioned above getting built the night before they were first shown to distributors.


----------



## thrillseeker (1. Januar 2013)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> These "catalog bikes" are hand samples.  Most were produced at GT, decaled and built up by members of the GT product developement staff at GT.  They were presented to GT's international distributors as "representative samples" for the next model, year and then photographed for the catalogs.  â¦



Well, after all these years we're finally getting some reliable information! Thanks for clearing things up! It's really appreciated


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thrillseeker (1. Januar 2013)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> I was there a number of those early years and attended those international distributor meetings.



Here's a question which I'm wondering about for many years: The early GT (P)Cyclone decals remind me a lot on the decals on GMC's 1991 Syclone Pickup Truck (as seen on this picture). 

Do you know if there was any connection, and does the name change from Cyclone to Psyclone has anything to do with this?


----------



## Rahbari (2. Januar 2013)

@_thrillseeker_

I am pretty sure that the name change from Cyclone to Psyclone had to do with copyright issues regarding the (muscle) car Mercury Cyclone GT (late 60s).

The font style was used for every model in 1991 and 1992. I doubt that GT was inspired by the truck showen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. Januar 2013)

GT used that "font" style for all of the 1991 model year bikes so I do not believe they copied it from the GMC Psyclone pick-up.  It's similar but I think a lot of industries used similar style fonts when they were first popular in marketing.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (24. Februar 2013)

ein UP wegen Martins Zaskar Übersicht


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. März 2013)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> hier mal das sehr seltene gelbe von 96 was auch sehr selten ist( und ich auch gerne zu seinen farbigen brüdern bei mir stellen würde  )...



There were no yelllow 96 bikes produced for public sale.  If you have a 896 in yellow it was a repaint.

Also frost red and frost blue were from the 97 model year not 96.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (10. Mai 2013)

kingmoe schrieb:


> DAS entscheidende Merkmal, um ein Zaskar von einem anderen GT-Alu-Hardtail zu unterscheiden, ist bekanntermaßen das hinten flach abschließende Oberrohr, das bei allen anderen Modellen abgerundet verschlossen wurde. Ein ungleicher Zwilling des Zaskars existiert aber doch: 1992 und 1993 gab es das Pantera bzw. Pantera AL aus Alu. Es hat hinten ebenfalls das flache Oberrohr sowie die in diesen Jahren auch beim Zaskar genieteten Zuganschläge. Wichtigster Unterschied: Es ist aus 7005er Alu, musste also nicht wärmebehandelt werden und war schon deshalb billiger. Zu erkennen sind die Panteras daran, dass sie nicht in ball burnished zu haben waren, der einzigen Zaskar-Farbe dieser Jahre (sondern in Alu natur, rot oder blau).



*Unterscheidung U-Brake Zaskar - U-Brake Pantera der Jahrgänge 1991/ 1992*

ich habe jetzt schon mehrere nachträglich polierte Panteras gesehen ... Und damit man keine Zaskar-Fälschung erwirbt:

Die Rahmennummer von Zaskars bestehen ausschließlich aus Zahlen (z.B 0392...)

Die Rahmennummer von Panteras enthalten Buchstaben (z.B.  H1L0...)

Wie oben beschrieben, bestehen Zaskars aus Aluminium  6061-T6

Panteras bestehen hingegen aus Aluminium 7005

Optisch erkennt man auch einen Unterschied am Verlauf der Schweißnaht des Gussets unter dem Oberrohr. Beim Pantera verläuft diese Schweißnaht in einer gleichmäßigen Bogenform. Beim Zaskar verläuft die Schweißnaht zuerst diagonal nach oben, knickt im rechten Winkel ab und verläuft dann horizontal Richtung Steuerrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andolino (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo GTler,

mich würde intressieren ob es 1997 auch Silber/ Silbergrau eloxierte Zaskar Rahmen gegeben haben könnte? Ich habe da einen Rahmen der dunkler ist als ein bb-Rahmen und man kann auch Farbunterschiede an vorhandenen Kratzern sehen. Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob dies original sein könnte.

beste Grüße,


----------



## mountymaus (23. Dezember 2013)

andolino schrieb:


> Hallo GTler,
> 
> mich würde intressieren ob es 1997 auch Silber/ Silbergrau eloxierte Zaskar Rahmen gegeben haben könnte? Ich habe da einen Rahmen der dunkler ist als ein bb-Rahmen und man kann auch Farbunterschiede an vorhandenen Kratzern sehen. Nun würde ich gerne wissen ob dies original sein könnte.
> 
> beste Grüße,








Bilder sind immer hilfreich...


----------



## andolino (23. Dezember 2013)

hier die Bilder, ist mit den Farben leider auf den Fotos auch nicht so gut ersichtlich. MFG


----------



## Kruko (23. Dezember 2013)

In den Katalogen ist nur der BB und der Frost Red gelistet. Man soll aber nie nie sagen. Sicher das der Zaskar eloxiert ist?? Ich würde laut den Bildern eher einen Lack vermuten.

Sollte sich aber um einen 98'er Rahmen handeln. Und da hat es noch die Farbe bzw. das Eloxal acid blue gegeben


----------



## eddy 1 (24. Dezember 2013)

Wäre auch meine Vermutung meine es gab nen Backwoods in der Farbe lackiert 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Dezember 2013)

98 gab es ein Silber-grau Lackiertes Zaskar, zumindest hatte das ein Bekannter vorn mir.


----------



## andolino (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

also, ich habe nun begonnen meinen Zaskar - Rahmen neu aufzubauen und diesen dabei nocheinmal genauer inspiziert. Nach meiner bescheidenen Meinung ist dieser eloxiert und weist einen blau - Stich auf. Vielleicht ist dies auf dem beigfügten Foto nun besser zu erkennen - im Vergleich zum grau der XTR - Kurbel. 
Könnte es sich bei dem Eloxal vielleicht um das oben genannte acid - blue handeln? 

Was mich auch noch intressieren würde ist welcher Umwerfer der XT oder XTR -Serie am Zaskar passt. Ich habe versucht einen XT - Werfer "down-pull" zu montieren. Bei diesem Modell verläuft das Schaltseil jedoch schräg zum Sitzrohr und schlreift an der linken Hinterbaustrebe. Vielleicht weis hier jemand Bescheid, welchen genauen Typ ich besorgen muss. (Am Foto ist dieser noch nicht richtig montiert)

Besten Dank, Grüße


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Dezember 2013)

andolino schrieb:


> ...
> Könnte es sich bei dem Eloxal vielleicht um das oben genannte acid - blue handeln?
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach sieht es auf dem Bild nach einem ganz normal poliertem Rahmen aus... 



andolino schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich auch noch intressieren würde ist welcher Umwerfer der XT oder XTR -Serie am Zaskar passt.
> ...



Ich fahre an meinem '97 Zaskar einen XTR, genauer den FDM 953 (down pull, down swing).


----------



## bvarnfullagts (30. Dezember 2013)

andolino schrieb:


> hier die Bilder, ist mit den Farben leider auf den Fotos auch nicht so gut ersichtlich. MFG


Perhaps not ot a Zaskar but a USA built Avalanche in Billet color?


----------



## cosy1980 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zaskar Experten:
mein erstes Zaskar habe ich mir vor etwa 20 Jahren gekauft und aufgebaut. Ein absoluter Jugendtraum. Jede Mark wurde damals mit 14-15 Jahren zusammengekratzt um es zu perfektionieren. Leider war es mit 19 Zoll immer etwas zu groß. Irgendwann ist es dann einem gefedertem Rahmen gewichen. Es kursiert aber noch im Freundeskreis. Jetzt bin ich bei Ebay über ein Zaskar Rahmen gestolpert und habe ihn für rel. kleines Geld erworben. Und durchlebe nun meinen Traum ein zweites Mal, finanziell aber besser ausgestattet. Leider behagen mich trotz gründlicher Recherche Zweifel an der Originalität des Rahmens. Ich hoffe, dass hier trotz des alters des Threads noch einige Experten mitlesen und das wir zusammen diese Zweifel beseitigen können:

Bei dem Rahmen soll es sich um eine Zaskar 16 Zoll in BB aus dem Jahre 94 handeln, soweit so gut erst mal ein paar Bilder:






 





 









Das letzte Bild beinhaltet den Knackpunkt meiner Zweifel. Auf der Innenseite des rechten Ausfallendes ist anstelle einer 6061 eine 7005 eingeschlagen. Alle anderen Details des Rahmens sprechen aber für ein Zaskar. Vorne weg die flache Endkappe des Oberrohrs. Auch die Seriennummer spricht für ein Zaskar, Form der Steuerkopfverstärkung, geschweißter Zughalter im Rahmendreieck, Ball Burnished, die 6061 im linken Ausfallende. 

Meine persönliche Vermutung lautet: Es ist ein Zaskar. Es wurde jedoch entweder aus Versehen oder aus einem Mangel heraus auf der Schaltwerksseite ein Avalanche AL Ausfallende verbaut. Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass die beiden Legierungen miteinander zu verschweißen sind und, dass die Prägung der Legierung vor dem Schweißprozess erfolgt. Die Zugänglichkeit für das Schlageisen und den Hammer (Ausholen) ist bei einem fertigen Rahmen sehr eingeschränkt. Als letzten Test käme jetzt nur noch ein Gewichtsvergleich in Frage. Weiß jemand wie viel Gramm ein Zaskar in BB aus dem Jahre 94 in 16 Zoll wiegen muss?

Über eure Expertenmeinung wäre ich euch dankbar...

Gruß Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. Juli 2014)

cosy1980 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Vermutung lautet: Es ist ein Zaskar. Es wurde jedoch entweder aus Versehen oder aus einem Mangel heraus auf der Schaltwerksseite ein Avalanche AL Ausfallende verbaut. Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass die beiden Legierungen miteinander zu verschweißen sind und, dass die Prägung der Legierung vor dem Schweißprozess erfolgt. Die Zugänglichkeit für das Schlageisen und den Hammer (Ausholen) ist bei einem fertigen Rahmen sehr eingeschränkt. Als letzten Test käme jetzt nur noch ein Gewichtsvergleich in Frage. Weiß jemand wie viel Gramm ein Zaskar in BB aus dem Jahre 94 in 16 Zoll wiegen muss?
> 
> Über eure Expertenmeinung wäre ich euch dankbar...
> 
> Gruß Moritz



Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

ich sehe es genauso. Alles spricht für einen Zaskar. Warum auf dem einen Ausfallende nun 7005 steht, wird dir keiner beantworten können. Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit dem Aufbau.


----------



## Lousa (28. Juli 2014)

cosy1980 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Über eure Expertenmeinung wäre ich euch dankbar...
> 
> Gruß Moritz



Hi Moritz,

ich bin sicher *kein* GT Experte, doch würde ich mal an Deiner Stelle in Richtung GT "Pantera" recherchieren. Die zwei Modelle Zaskar/Pantera kommen sich recht nahe. Es gibt hier im Forum auch diverse Threads, in denen Panteras gezeigt werden und die Thematik inkl. Baujahr etc. analysiert wird.

Dies nur als Tipp, so dass Du Dir hoffentlich irgendwann sicher sein kannst: "ja, ist ein Zaskar" oder "hey, ich hab ein Pantera" ;-)

EDIT: was aber die unterschiedliche Stanzung in Sachen Alu auch nicht erklären würde.


----------



## Rahbari (29. Juli 2014)

Nein, die Abgrenzungsproblematik zum Pantera stellt sich nicht. Denn da müsste es sich um ein 92er Pantera mit U-Brake handeln. Dieser Rahmen ist aber für Cantis und außerdem hat er das für 94er Rahmen typische auswechselbare Schaltauge. Es gab sonst keine Taiwan-Alu-Rahmen, die eine plane Backplate haben.

Ich spreche mich auch für ein echtes Zaskar aus; das eine Ausfallende mit Zaskar-Seriennummer und die plane Backplate sprechen dafür. Ein Taiwan-Alu, bei dem die Backplate umgeschweißt wurde, habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wäre auch sehr aufwändig. Bei dem einen Ausfallende hat der Rahmen-Brutzler eben in die falsche Box gegriffen oder die Stanzmaschine für die Zaskar-Ausfallenden war aus Versehen noch auf 7005er-Rahmen eingestellt. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal, dass bei GT ein kleiner Fehler unterläuft. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Poliere es schön (z.B. Autosol) und mache 94er Decals rauf. Entweder original bei Felnzno (ebay US) oder Repro bei Gil_M (retrobike). Für den Aufbau kannst Du Dich z.B. am Katalog orientieren http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1994.pdf oder Du machst ne Elox-Orgie; ball-burnisched Zaskars eignen sich dafür gut. Ich hatte mich mal mit Rot probiert; ist aber - wie immer Geschmackssache:


----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. September 2014)

Ich habe gerade eine Werbung aus einem amerikanischen Bikemagazin von 1993 gescannt und stelle das mal als Aufbauhilfe ein:


----------



## snakeu (30. September 2014)

Hi,

bin hier grad übers Forum gestolpert und hätte mal ne Frage (über SuFu nicht direkt gefunden):

habe auf diversen Fotos hier beim Zaskar LE Scheibenbremsaufnahmen am Heck gesehen. Wie kann man so was befestigen, wo bekommt man solche Teile, taugen die was..?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. März 2015)

Hab auf die schnelle keinen passenden Thread gefunden. Ein guter Freund möchte sein GT Zaskar verkaufen. Was kann man dafür noch verlangen? 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Vielen Dank schon einmal....


----------



## Rahbari (18. März 2015)

Dafür gibt es einen Thread, aber ich mache mal schnell: Rahmen 200 - 250, wenn Dellen- und Rissfrei. Teile sind nur Mittelmaß. Ich denke/fürchte, mehr als 350 sind nicht drin. Ist übrigens ein 97er.


----------



## ceo (18. März 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ein guter Freund möchte sein GT Zaskar verkaufen.



für 300 nehm' ich's.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2015)

ceo schrieb:


> für 300 nehm' ich's.



Zu dem Preis möchte er es lieber selbst behalten, sorry
Er hatte sich eigentlich mehr erhofft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (26. März 2015)

Frage: hatten 20" Zaskar stets Gussets sowohl unter dem Oberrohr, als auch unter dem Unterrohr? So jedenfalls bei meinem Neuzugang, einem 91er.


----------



## ceo (26. März 2015)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Frage: hatten 20" Zaskar stets Gussets sowohl unter dem Oberrohr, als auch unter dem Unterrohr? So jedenfalls bei meinem Neuzugang, einem 91er.



ja, bei den 20" zaskars sind zwei gussets normal. das steuerrohr ist da ja auch am längsten. selbst bei 19" gibt's nur eins.
besitze diese beiden rahmen. da kann man gut sehen, wie die form der gussets und auch die schweissnähte sich verändert haben.


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Moin,

wie kann es sein, dass ein 0197 gestempelter Zaskarrahmen bereits sämtliche Cnc-Ausstattungen (Sattelklemme, Ausfallende, Bremsbrücke) eines 98er LE Modells hat? Im Januar 97 wurde doch nicht wirklich schon für 98 produziert?

Oder hat der Stempelmann vielleicht unter Restalkohol vom Jahreswechsel 97->98 am 02. Januar vergessen, aus der 7 eine 8 zu machen? ?

Hab so eine kuriose Konstellation von Merkmalen und SN noch nie gesehen. ??‍♂️


----------



## Lousa (7. März 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie kann es sein, dass ein 0197 gestempelter Zaskarrahmen bereits sämtliche Cnc-Ausstattungen (Sattelklemme, Ausfallende, Bremsbrücke) eines 98er LE Modells hat? Im Januar 97 wurde doch nicht wirklich schon für 98 produziert?
> 
> ...



Ich kenn/hab zwei von diesen Rahmen, beide mit 97er Stempelung. Scheinbar wurden die bereits im Jahr 97 für 98 hergestellt.


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Natürlich, Produktionen für das Folgejahr gingen schon im Vorjahr los, meines Wissens nach aber erst ab August, September.
Dass im Januar 97 aber schon für 98 produziert wurde, halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Ich habe 3 Zaskar im Umfeld, welche mit 0697 gestempelt sind und auch die 97er Merkmale ohne cnc Sattelklemme haben. Macht dann nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Lousa schrieb:


> Ich kenn/hab zwei von diesen Rahmen, beide mit 97er Stempelung. Scheinbar wurden die bereits im Jahr 97 für 98 hergestellt.


Ps: mit welchen Monaten sind denn deine gestempelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (7. März 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Ps: mit welchen Monaten sind denn deine gestempelt?



1 x mit Nummer 01970xxx und
1 x mit Nummer 09972xxx


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Dein 0197 hat auch schon die cnc Bremsbrücke, wie in deinem Profilbild? Krass.


----------



## Lousa (7. März 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Dein 0197 hat auch schon die cnc Bremsbrücke, wie in deinem Profilbild? Krass.



ja, guck, beide selbe cnc Features (Sattelklemme, an der Bremesbrücke und die Ausfallenden):


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Krass, dann gab's also zeitgleich Produktionen der 97er und 98er Modelle.


----------



## ZHL98 (7. März 2020)

Was ist denn so ungewöhnlich daran?
Das Zaskar le ab 1997 war doch mit dem 
CNC Kram.
Mein Frost Blue ist Ende 1996 geschweißt.


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Na ab 97 lt Katalog gab es cnc am Ausfallende und Sattelklemme, aber nicht mit der Bremsbrücke, die war bisher immer dieses übliche Blech. Ab 98er Katalog war dann auch die Bremsbrücke beim LE nicht mehr das Blech, sondern dieser schmale Steg. 

Und wenn ich bisher davon ausgegangen bin, dass im Vorjahr ab etwa August, September für das Folgejahr produziert wurde, wäre bei den gezeigten 98er Modellen eine Produktion mit Stempel 0897 zb nachvollziehbar. 

Meine mir bekannten 97er sind mit den 97er Merkmalen passend zu 97er Katalog-Zassis, normales Sattelrohrende ohne cnc Klemme. Passt aber bei 0697. 

Und dein frost blue von 96 hat sicher das ein oder andere cnc Merkmal, aber bestimmt nicht die schmale Bremsbrücke, oder?


----------



## ZHL98 (7. März 2020)

Doch, hat es.
CNC-Brücke, Sattelklemme, Ausfallenden und Steuerrohr.
Im 1997er US Katalog ist es auch so abgebildet.


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Ok, dann liefen meine Infos aufgrund mangelnder Kataloge in die fragende Richtung. Danke für die Aufklärung. 

Merke: ab 97 komplett cnc beim LE 

?


----------



## ZHL98 (7. März 2020)

Gerne.

Grüße


----------



## DrmZ (21. April 2020)

Ich hatte mir ja letztes Jahr ein 96er Avalanche LE aufgebaut und das ist inzwischen mein Lieblingsrad geworden.

In den letzten Monaten hatte ich dann immer schonmal nach Zaskars geschielt und jetzt war mal eins drin in meiner Größe und zu einem akzeptablen Preis.
Ist heute angekommen - der Vorbesitzer hatte wohl schonmal etwas aufpoliert und neue Decals drauf gemacht.
Das waren aber nur billige Abziehbildchen und auch von einem neueren Modell.
Ich werd mir also nochmal welche von Gil machen lassen.

Nun meine Frage zum Modelljahr:
Laut Rahmennummer ist das Rad von 11/94.
Meint ihr das ist schon ein 95er Modell oder noch ein 94er?
Bzw. gibts Merkmale abseits der Decals woran ich erkennen kann ob 94er oder 95er?

Der Rahmen ist ball burnished.

LG,
Thomas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (21. April 2020)

11/94 bedeutet eindeutig Modelljahr 1995. Sowohl Modelljahr 94 als auch 95 sind schwierig wegen der „Fransen“.

Evtl findest Du ja bei ebay noch originale.


----------



## DrmZ (21. April 2020)

Danke!


----------



## cdrider (21. April 2020)

Kannst auch mal in der Bucht bei diesem Verkäufer nachfragen.Er macht auch verschiedene Farben auf Kundenwunsch ist zwar aus Ungarn aber kann gut Englisch ,gute Qualität und schneller Versand
Diese Decals sind ja glaub die die du suchst.LG Dominik


----------



## Rahbari (21. April 2020)

Technisch sollten 94er und 95er Rahmen identisch sein, siehe Übersicht auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads.


----------



## DrmZ (21. April 2020)

Alles klar, gut zu wissen.
Die Übersicht hatte ich auch so verstanden aber fragen schadet ja nix 
Ich war mit den Decals von Gil auch sehr zufrieden.
Waren aber ca. 7 Euro teurer.


----------



## tofu1000 (21. April 2020)

Rahbari schrieb:


> ...
> Evtl findest Du ja bei ebay noch originale.



Von originalen Decals würde ich inzwischen eher abraten. Habe mir über die Jahre verschiedene zugelegt, aber selbst bei penibelster Lagerung etc. gehen die entweder so eine enge Verbindung ein, wie wir sie höchstens nur noch von unseren Großeltern kennen. Oder aber das genaue Gegenteil davon... ? 



DrmZ schrieb:


> ...
> 96er Avalanche LE
> ...
> Zaskars
> ...



Thomas, ganz wichtig sind für viele hier Bilder.... ? Gern auch von Gils Decals!


----------



## DrmZ (21. April 2020)

Das Zaskar wird noch etwas dauern.
Hier mein Avalanche LE einmal mit frischen Decals und bei ner Ausfahrt for kurzem.


----------

